# Buying shares on the TSX/TSX-V?



## deepsix10 (18 September 2010)

Can someone please tell me how i can buy stock on the Toronto stock exchange.Aussie brokers either are not interested in it or require $10000 In account.Help please.


----------



## noie (18 September 2010)

*Re: TSX VENTURE*

I believe IB can Trade on the TSX
(interactive brokers)
but

They seem to have some funny rules
i cant trade Japanese stock as i am currently residing in Japan..
find if i am elsewhere


----------



## skyQuake (19 September 2010)

*Re: Buying shares on the TSX?*

Did an email tell you to buy a small cap illiquid goldie on the TSX?


----------



## -Bevo- (19 September 2010)

*Re: Buying shares on the TSX?*



deepsix10 said:


> Can someone please tell me how i can buy stock on the Toronto stock exchange.Aussie brokers either are not interested in it or require $10000 In account.Help please.




I have looked into this before, Interactive Brokers would be your best bet but I think they still require 10K to open an account Ive had my IB account for couple of years now so not sure what changes there are in relation to opening an account there is also $10 US minimum spend per month, TSX would be great market however the pricing structure of pay per share on that exchange would make it costly if you where looking at penny stocks and I found getting data for charting was a pain if your using say Amibroker I believe Richard Dale (Premium Data) is looking into getting EOD Data for that exchange also remember that many Canadian stocks are also dual listed on NYSE, if Mining shares are the reason your interested then for an account less than 10k im sure you would fine enough on the ASX to keep you busy.


----------



## False Prophet (22 February 2012)

*Re: Buying shares on the TSX?*



-Bevo- said:


> TSX would be great market however the pricing structure of pay per share on that exchange would make it costly if you where looking at penny stocks




Does anybody know why this is?  The local fees 1.65-3c per share don't match the TSX fee schedule http://www.tmx.com/en/trading/fee_schedule/ - or if it is what am I missing???


----------



## skyQuake (22 February 2012)

*Re: Buying shares on the TSX?*



False Prophet said:


> Does anybody know why this is?  The local fees 1.65-3c per share don't match the TSX fee schedule http://www.tmx.com/en/trading/fee_schedule/ - or if it is what am I missing???




$0.003 is exchange fees to the broker.

Where did you get 1.65 to 3c?

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/fees/TSXstkfee.php?ib_entity=llc


----------



## False Prophet (22 February 2012)

*Re: Buying shares on the TSX?*



skyQuake said:


> Where did you get 1.65 to 3c?




Thx for the reply 

1.65c is Commsec, 3c is Westpac - they both go via Pershing LLC.  Thanks also for confirming IB - they seemed a lot lower than the others, but I wasn't sure if that was because this much higher fee was in the "other fees & charges may apply" column that a lot of companies use as a "get out" clause.


----------

